# can anyone tell me where a second 30 amp outlet goes?



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

I just bought a 1995 Coachmen Royal 360 RK 5th wheel, and a previous owner had a second 30 amp outlet installed above the manufacturer's outlet in the back.
We think that it's hooked up to the washer/dryer electrical outlet, but what else?
That's a lot of electric, and I'm used to running a second 20 amp extension cord into my original camper, which I use for heat in the dead of winter...30 amps isn't enough.
I live in my current camper all year round and have two electric oil-filled radiators and one ceramic heater with a fan.
When it's 0 degrees to -10 degrees outside, I'm warm.
Now that I have a newer 5th wheel camper with better insulation, I'm looking forward to being warmer.
The previous owner(s) put a lot of options in this new camper:
New roof
Wood plank flooring in kitchen
Ducted roof air conditioning
42” ceiling fan
Residential size microwave 1.3 cu in
Free standing dinette with 4 chairs
Residential AM/FM cassette stereo
Radius windows
Awning
2 outside – 30 amp outlets and cords
Plumbing for washer/dryer
Please tell me what suggestions you have from experience since every dealer and Coachmen RV can't tell me.


----------



## kfpnfla (Dec 23, 2018)

Hey up there--hope you've figured this out by now and you are safe from the storm.
Your post was in my newsletter tonight but since I haven't participated until now, it took a bit of research before I found the Reply key!

If you don't soon get help from the Experts on this site, let me know.

You may get a faster response if you re-post to a forum topic where they are discussing mechanics & upload a photo of the outlets in question plus your generator info.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

I guess the best was is plug up number 1 and see what is power up. Then unplug and plug up # 2 see what is powered up may guive you some answers.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

*two 30 amp cords*

Well, my friend and I sorted out which cord is which, but I still don't know specifically where they run to.
We took the 20 amp extension cord and plugged it into the camper's secondary cord with it's adapter...I now have lights and outlets so I vacuumed and ran a grinder in the microwave shelf to make it wider after I took out the microwave.
Since the refrigerator doesn't work, I figured that the 'big stuff' is wired on the main 30 amp cord that I haven't plugged in yet.
I get more specifically nosy later.
Thanks guys!:smile:


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

what about propane on refrigerator does that work ?


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

*update*

this Magic Chef fridge is a replacement to the Norcold that was in the camper originally, and it only runs on electric, which suits me fine because I don't use anything with propane...I run electric only.
I was a demolition contractor for 40+years and got calls from insurance companies for trailers and homes where the propane tanks blew up.
I have been using two electric oil-filled radiators that provide great heat, and a ceramic heater with a fan too.
When the power is off, I had a 10,000 BTU kerosene heater, but it was stolen.
I'm looking at buying a Little Buddy propane heater, 4,000 to 9,000 BTUs, for those times.
I researched using propane and besides having to go out and buy more, it was more expensive than just using the electric I already have.
I don't cook on my stove...I have a microwave for simple warming and a countertop skillet for real cooking, plus any number of other culinary equipment from when I had a home...I have two sizes of George Foreman grills.
This newer camper has insulated floors and is warmer without heat when I go in to do work in preparation...I'm looking forward to using less heat.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Are you sure it is plug in and did you check your gfi breaker try reseting it and see ? also check you main breaker panel make sure your the breakers are are all on.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

It really sounds like it is a 50 amp service some one did a botched job at it. It sounds like you really need a real electric service RV man. Thinking it could not be a safe system if a so called electric wire man wired it. I have never seen a system with 2 plugs with a 20 amp and another plug 30 amp.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

*RE: electric*

Crawford...the camper has two 30 amp cords and both are wired into the fuse box inside. The first one is the manufacturer's, the second one was installed later as an aftermarket source of power.
I used a 20 amp extension cord in my first camper, so I used it on the second cord with an adapter on it so that it worked.
I just installed a second 30 amp outlet at my outside fuse panel, but haven't used it yet.
A friend offered to rent the original camper as soon as I move over to the newer camper, so I'm going to use that second outlet for the first camper when the time comes...it'll save me the money for a 50' extension cord...lol.:smile:


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe open the circuit box panel look and see were the 30 amp wire is wired into which breaker


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

*RE: electric 2*

I plan on plugging both in as soon as possible. Both are wired directly, and both are 30 amps each. As I said, the second one was added later and makes the total amps at 60.:smile:


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

well, this has been exciting. I moved in on Saturday this weekend. The first two mornings it was 50 degrees inside when I woke up...ewww...even with both oil-filled radiators running full blast all night.
It turns out that the two 30 amp cords run each side of the camper. I learned this from experience. I have to turn off the one heater on the same side as the microwave to warm my coffee in it in the morning. I blow a breaker inside AND outside at the pole...not cool.
My friend Dave, who I brought the camper to my attention, says that what I really need is an infrared quartz heater. He loaned me his new one, NIB. It actually works better, and I'm using one with an oil-filled radiator. It's 61 in here when I wake up in the morning. That's better, but I can't wait to try two infrared heaters.
He also texted me a photo of a 14-inch insulator for the overhead vents from Amazon.
They're on sale so I ordered two.
I haven't gotten exchanged from the 20 amp extension cord, but I have a 30 amp cord and have to repair it, then switch them out.
I have more to move.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

Dave sent me a text message showing that Amazon is running a sale on 14-inch square RV vent insulators...I bought two for $6.20 each, then learned that Walmart sells them for that too. Two were delivered today and are quite 'healthy'. I installed them both and bought one more at Walmart.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

Update: after putting all three vent insulators in place, it was still getting cold in here when it was 29 degrees or less outside, usually overnight.
My birthday was Monday 11/11 and my cousin Kathy in Az texted me an Amazon $50 gift card. I flipped...then bought to Camco 50-foot 30 amp extension cord that I needed.
As soon as it came by Thursday, I exchanged it with the 20 amp cord that I was using.
I noticed that the heat created by the one infrared heater was quite a bit more than before...and now that I had the 20 amp cord available, I drilled a hole this afternoon with my keyhole drill bit and fished the 20 amp cord into the camper.
I plugged in my oil-filled radiator and now it's 70 in here while it's 29 outside.
I aimed the infrared heater toward the back of the camper where the kitchen is and the slideout ends. The oil-filled radiator is in the middle of the camper by me and opposite the front door. I'll know more tomorrow morning when I get up and see what the temperature is. It was 59 this morning.

FYI...the propane heater runs off of 12 volt batteries...and you need two...and I had none. Also, the slideout is electric, but that also run off batteries otherwise it's manual...which we did on set up.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

Update 2: this morning, 11/17, it 66 inside in my bedroom and downstairs, so the third heater is definitely a boost.
I now have 80 amps coming into this camper and each heater has it's own electrical source...each heater is 12.5 amps.
I'm going to put skirting around the base of this camper outside with a 100 watt bulb lit inside them. That will get rid of more cold.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Instead of using a lightbulb, you might consider using a Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter. More expensive for sure, but definitely more durable and puts out more heat per watt than lightbulbs. That link is just a suggestion - you can find them in any number of online and local farm supply stores. If I camped where there was electricity, I would heat my tent with two or three of them.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you for the idea and the link, MacGyver...that's a much better idea.
I'm only going to do this a few times over a few winters, so $12 isn't a big deal...well worth it in the long run.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

MacGyver said:


> Instead of using a lightbulb, you might consider using a Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter. More expensive for sure, but definitely more durable and puts out more heat per watt than lightbulbs. That link is just a suggestion - you can find them in any number of online and local farm supply stores. If I camped where there was electricity, I would heat my tent with two or three of them.


Like he said 100 watt light bulb would do it with that type of weather you will have.:vs_OMG:


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

gcharles said:


> Thank you for the idea and the link, MacGyver...that's a much better idea.
> I'm only going to do this a few times over a few winters, so $12 isn't a big deal...well worth it in the long run.


You're welcome. Just keep in mind that they do require the use of a ceramic socket. Another plus is that they come in various wattages if the need arises.




crawford said:


> Like he said 100 watt light bulb would do it with that type of weather you will have.:vs_OMG:


I'm just not a fan of taking any kind of glass out on a camping trip - especially something as fragile as a light bulb. When I pull into a site and see a bunch of broken glass it really annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

Since it's been warmer outside the past few days and overnight, the camper has repeatedly been 73 until the sun comes up and the solar gain kicks in...then I have turn off the one radiator and set the thermostats on the other two infrared heaters.
I like that...a lot...lol.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

Well, now I have a mystery to solve. Everytime I knock out a breaker in the camper, the breakers in the panel in the kitchen may be thrown, and I put it back on, but I have to go outside to my main panel box and throw those breakers on everytime. Why?
If I throw a breaker inside and put it back on, why are both 30 amp breakers going off outside? That makes no sense.
In my previous camper, the only time that I had to go outside to my main panel box was is my secondary 20 amp extension cord threw the GFR and I had to turn it back on...it had a short if it rained...it's been repaired.
What ideas on this do you have?


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

BTW, the reason for the breaker throwing off tonight was I forgot to turn my heater off before I used my microwave.
The microwave is on it's own breaker, but the whole camper went dark.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

I had a 'duh' moment this morning, then a revelation from not paying better attention.
I woke up in my bed at 6 am freezing with just the bedsheet covering me. My power had gone off during the night. After I ascertained that the power was off my whole area and called my power company to report my outage, I texted my friend who found this camper and told me. He said that if I had two deep cycle batteries, I could have lights and the propane heater running on the 12 volt system.
That was a revelation to me because I had been looking at buying a Little Buddy propane heater as a backup for when the power went out.
Shortly after that, I left and went up to see another part of my property. The renter gave me a second deep cycle battery that he had...another friend gave me the first one three weeks ago. Now all I need is to charge them and have them hooked up. My propane bottles are almost empty too, so I need to fill one, at least.
My power came back on at 3:30 pm...


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm making headway finally...I'm charging the two batteries and installing them in the camper...yay!
And I found out what my electrical problem is...the length of my two 30 amp cords is too long and I'm losing voltage. 30 amp cords are 10 gauge and I need 6 gauge cords to go that far without voltage loss. That's an expensive 'fix' but it has to happen.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you all!!!


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

I bought a third infrared heater on 12/31/2019, and now the entire camper stays warm even when it's 21 degrees outside. Yay! Finally...
I bought a Magnavox MH-1200 4-elements heater for $30 that was on craigslist for sale. It's fan is much stronger.


----------

